# My New 30 Gallon DIY Jellyfish Aquarium Build



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

*My New 30 Gallon DIY Jellyfish Aquarium Project*

I've got jellyfish ordered and coming in a few weeks so it about time to get an aquarium together for them. I've got a bigger tank project in mind but lack of time at the moment is slowing that project down. So, for now, a 30g tall tank will do.

My tank is based loosely on a kreisel aquarium design (Google for more info). Basically a rectangular aquarium with the corners (that the current will pass) rounded. More on that later.









This is the tank with the corners and perforated screen glued in. You'll have to pardon the ugly silicone job.









I glued 2 pieces of glass into each of the bottom corners to lessen the angle of the sharp 90degree corner. This'll allow the current to flow around the corner more smoothly.
A single, larger piece of glass will work here (not as smoothly though) as well to make the 90dregee corner 45. But, I already had the thinner pieces of glass laying around, so I used them. It did make the gluing significantly more difficult though.
Gluing the corners in is a little tricky as you will only have access to one side of the join when the new glass is in place. To glue, I gooped on a bunch of silicone on the walls and botton to the aquarium where I thought the edges of the glass were going to sit. Then put glass in place in the tank, in the silicone. Then I gooped more silicon on the side of the joins that I had access to with the glass in place.









The screen plate prevents the jellies from getting sucked into the filter and houses the plumbing bits. It is .25" ABS plastic sheet.









I cut slots in the plate on a table saw. Just adjusted the height of the blade and carefully dropped the plastic down onto the blade from the top every .5" or so using a fence to keep all the slots lined up.
You could drill a whole bunch of little holes in the plate if you don't have access to a table saw (and if you have a lot of time).









This is the back side of the plastic screen plate. The hole is there so that I can run the tank on a sump filter. I may one day but for now, I'm just going to use a canister filter.

















The spraybar creates an even current around the perimeter of the aquarium and pushes water past the openings in the screen plate to keep the jellyfish moving by & not sucked in and blended by the pumps.
It is made of .5" PVC pipe and fittings.









The spraybar's width is such that the elbows on the top cross pipe catch on the lip of the aquarium and hold the whole rig in place. I'll be using a Rio 800+ powerhead to drive the circulation in the aquarium (not the filter output (more later)).

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/TfwcSSnrpta48meU81n0hU78voZmqL6cftQvk_YH_D4=w400-h300-no
The spraybar hangs down into the tank far enough to be just above the slots in the screen plate.

I'm going to fill 'er up with water in the next couple of days and put it through a dry(wet) run. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

waiting to see how this works out for ya, looks intriguing


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

It's got freshwater (saltwater soon) in it and is running.









Another overview shot prior to putting in the pump.









I'm using a Cobalt canister filter. These filters are one of the easiest canister filters to maintain which is important as I'm going to be changing filter floss frequently. You just flip the lever and pop off the top. You don't need to turn off the pump, the lever/valve closes a bypass and the water continues flowing through the aquarium.









This is the Rio 800 pump that I'm going to use with the spray-bar for circulation in the main tank.
I could use the canister filter directly in to the spray-bar, but I want to be able to bypass the filter for feeding. The filter will be shut off for about 15-minutes at feeding time. This allows the food to be circulated around the aquarium with the jellyfish without getting removed by the filter before the jellies have had a chance to catch (bump into) it. They are not very active feeders and can't chase down their food.









This is the area behind the screen plate. The outlet to the canister is the tee that goes through the bulkhead. The return from the canister is out of the photo to the right. The top of the spraybar is in the top of the photo, connected to the Rio pump in the bottom left. The Rio's intake is pointed up so that it doesn't just suck the water through the screen on that side.









On the inside of the tank, if I were to leave the spray-bar like this, the jellyfish would get hung up behind / on top of the spray-bar pipe.









So, I've positioned a deflector infront of the spray-bar to direct the water & jellies down past the spray-bar.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

subscribed, can't wait to see how this progresses!


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

It's got water in it, it's up & running and cycling.
Here's a video of setting the flow rate...








Can't figure out how to embed, so, click the link...


----------

